

Museum of Soviet Calculators On the Web - DanBC
http://www.taswegian.com/MOSCOW/

======
themodelplumber
This reminded me of the excellent Museum of Soviet Arcade Machines:
[http://www.15kop.ru/en/](http://www.15kop.ru/en/)

Here is a blog about a visit to the location:

[http://35summers.org/2010/01/05/the-museum-of-soviet-
video-g...](http://35summers.org/2010/01/05/the-museum-of-soviet-video-games/)

There is also a Museum of Soviet Synthesizers (quite a number):

[http://www.ruskeys.net/eng/synths.php](http://www.ruskeys.net/eng/synths.php)

The Electronica Stylophone is (I think) a copy of the 1967 Stylophone, modern
copies of which are still available.

~~~
mgkimsal
I loved that museum. Had a blast on my first visit in 2011. 2013 I went back -
had some fun, but was by myself, and it wasn't quite as fun as having someone
to play the race car games with :) And "sniper 2" is way better than "sniper".
I wish I could've understand more Russian...

------
brudgers
I bought my HP11C in 1987 for $89.00. It's still useful. That was the engineer
run HP of the cold war. Not today's MBA run company that bamboozles it's way
to profit via overpriced ink.

------
alexbecker
[http://xkcd.com/1095/](http://xkcd.com/1095/)

~~~
ToastyMallows
The longer I live the more I realize this is true. When you really get into a
certain topic, sport, hobby, you realize there are always people above and
below, there is no top or bottom. But directories of information like this are
what really make the Internet a great place. I love looking at this stuff.

------
mkoryak
Damn, I had an MK calculator when I was a kid. I was always fascinated by it.
I think I took it apart to see how it worked and was unable to put back
together. Those pictures sure bring back some memories.

------
pavel_lishin
Really wish they hadn't used phpBB to host this :/

------
dhimes
Crap. I was hoping for emulators.

~~~
nigwil_
Emulators for many of the Soviet calculators here:
[http://www.emulator3000.org/c3.htm](http://www.emulator3000.org/c3.htm)

~~~
RevRal
That this exists, is awesome.

